# Egg jelly?



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I was feeding this afternoon and found this hanging off a brom in a viv with a probable azureus pair. I suspect it to be egg jelly, but I can't find anymore in the viv. Any ideas?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I've been told it can come from either the female or male. 

They may have tried breeding and the female may have laid just jelly without eggs or the male was just having a good time.

Its also possible the eggs got eaten

It seems to just be a mystery though when you find it and nothing ever comes of it. I have two groups of frogs that I have found jelly but never had any successful reproduction from.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks George, pretty much what I thought it was. It's odd though that they would try up there since there are two huts in the viv. Guess it's not an exact science.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> Thanks George, pretty much what I thought it was. It's odd though that they would try up there since there are two huts in the viv. Guess it's not an exact science.


I've have a pair of Patricias that started laying under the hut, but ever since i started to pull the clutches they just started laying on the pothos leaves, high and low, I've also had Ancon hill auaratus occasionly lay on leaves up high as well, but besides the normal stuff laying up high all my other frogs use the hut.

And after all a foot up really isn't that high for them, considering how high they have found pumilio.

Good luck with them. Hopefully they get it right


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

I had some mystery "jelly" on the glass of my cobalts tank one time. It was clear with tiny white dots. I did not take any photos but I always suspected it came from the male because I saw him in the same place a few minutes before.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Great pic Tim, yes I have seen it dripping off of broms with a few eggs in my pum tank. Like suspended animation. 
LOL


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Found some eggs tonight on the brom. Guess they figured it out.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a pair who think frog nookie is best on top of the love shack not inside...


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Dragonfly said:


> I have a pair who think frog nookie is best on top of the love shack not inside...


Thats one of the funniest posts ive read on here in a long while lol!!


----------

